# Quote appears to be broken



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Clicking on "quote" does not bring the quote ijnto the message. Multi-quote appears to work, even with a single quoted message.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Clicking on "quote" does not bring the quote ijnto the message. Multi-quote appears to work, even with a single quoted message.


What browser?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Firefox 26.0 beta. I'm now using Safari and it works so I'll count it as a browser issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Firefox 26.0 beta. I'm now using Safari and it works so I'll count it as a browser issue.


I'm using Firefox 26.0 beta and just now quoted your post by clicking the Quote button... so that isn't the problem. Have you changed any settings recently?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Someone reported this issue after upgrading to IE v11. And there was another thread about this quote issue and it mention in that one that this forum needs an upgrade.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

That was over a week ago and the site was updated, so that is not it.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Neither quote nor multiquote work on my Win8.1/IE11 machine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm using Firefox 26.0 beta and just now quoted your post by clicking the Quote button... so that isn't the problem. Have you changed any settings recently?


No I haven't made any settings changes. Funny, this time it worked for me, but I had tried several times to quote before starting the thread and hadn't seen that behavior prior to a couple of days ago. Strange....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Bott said:


> That was over a week ago and the site was updated, so that is not it.


I was unable to find that thread to see if there was any status change of the forum.

But this member is still the second in a few days with a forum quote issue. So something is still wrong somewhere.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Someone reported this issue after upgrading to IE v11. And there was another thread about this quote issue and it mention in that one that this forum needs an upgrade.


I started the thread about the issues with Internet Explorer 11. All settings were unchanged after being updated to IE 11 but I can no longer use the Quote feature here on DBSTalk and Adobe Flash Player no longer works or can be downloaded. I use Google Chrome now when I log into DBSTalk. My take is it's another classic Microsoft brain fart.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Quotes stopped working with IE11 upgrades.

Latest version of Chrome works just fine. And its faster than IE11 too.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I just wanted to reiterate that Quotes are still not working with IE11. :nono2:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

You can still manually enter [ quote ]
and then the text and then [ /quote ] at the end  (I added spaces so you could see what I mean)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Quotes stopped working with IE11 upgrades.
> 
> Latest version of Chrome works just fine. And its faster than IE11 too.


Quotes are still broken with Firefox. They work with Safari.

On Firefox, if I click on the quote button twice it seems to work.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Quotes are still broken with Firefox. They work with Safari.
> 
> On Firefox, if I click on the quote button twice it seems to work.


Interesting, I am on Firefox 27 beta and one click on quote and it worked


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

IE we can not help as IE has made for a lot of issues. They really are driving people away. Firefox is less of an issue and can very it seems based on setting or what you have be using on your machine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

longrider said:


> Interesting, I am on Firefox 27 beta and one click on quote and it worked


Strange, I am on the same version (OS X).

I ran into a Firefox peculiarity the other day. I was trying to configure a CenturyLink (ActionTec) modem/router and it wouldn't save the settings. When I tried it with Safari, no problem. I've seen a few other things which Firefox wouldn't handle correctly but a different browser would deal with just fine.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Strange, I am on the same version (OS X).
> 
> I ran into a Firefox peculiarity the other day. I was trying to configure a CenturyLink (ActionTec) modem/router and it wouldn't save the settings. When I tried it with Safari, no problem. I've seen a few other things which Firefox wouldn't handle correctly but a different browser would deal with just fine.


The OS X explains it, I am on windows7 Just some difference between the Windows and Mac versions. I have experience similar issues as you have and it always seems to be in submitting/saving. For example I can do anything I want at verizonwireless except submit a payment. In IE the payment works. At work 2 of out supplier websites are like that. I can do anything except save changes in Firefox


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

longrider said:


> The OS X explains it, I am on windows7 Just some difference between the Windows and Mac versions. I have experience similar issues as you have and it always seems to be in submitting/saving. For example I can do anything I want at verizonwireless except submit a payment. In IE the payment works. At work 2 of out supplier websites are like that. I can do anything except save changes in Firefox


Actually, it doesn't. I'm on OSX and running Firefox 27 beta... and I'm not seeing any issues with quotes.

I wonder if bob is running any plugins or extensions to Firefox that might be the culprit?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually, it doesn't. I'm on OSX and running Firefox 27 beta... and I'm not seeing any issues with quotes.
> 
> I wonder if bob is running any plugins or extensions to Firefox that might be the culprit?


Yeah, I have a lot of plugins/extensions enabled. That might explain it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Strange, I am on the same version (OS X).
> 
> I ran into a Firefox peculiarity the other day. I was trying to configure a CenturyLink (ActionTec) modem/router and it wouldn't save the settings. When I tried it with Safari, no problem. I've seen a few other things which Firefox wouldn't handle correctly but a different browser would deal with just fine.


I had something similar on my Actiontec router using Firefox and WIndows Vista. But it was everytime I clicked on DHCP reservations, I would lose internet connectivty from the router. Literally, the light for "Internet" on my router would go off every time I clicked on DHCP reservations.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I had something similar on my Actiontec router using Firefox and WIndows Vista. But it was everytime I clicked on DHCP reservations, I would lose internet connectivty from the router. Literally, the light for "Internet" on my router would go off every time I clicked on DHCP reservations.


I possibly ran into that one also. I didn't check the internet light but I needed to log back into the router to continue.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> IE we can not help as IE has made for a lot of issues. They really are driving people away. Firefox is less of an issue and can very it seems based on setting or what you have be using on your machine.


Yes its sad isnt it Dave?? They had a GOOD PRODUCT and ruined it.......

And they think the ruined product IS BETTER!!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I managed to get around a quote problem (which wouldn't accept copy/paste) in Firefox today by posting my message without quote and then editing it. Paste was then an option. Go figure.


----------

